# Pigeon on m balconey



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

Someone pleass help! On Sat 3-21-09 I went on my balconey and a pigeon flew out from the corner! As I looked closer I found two eggs in a small empty flower pot. WHAT do I DO? So far I have put out a few seeds, bread crumbs. Tonight 3-24-09 I put out water. While the birs is letting me get closer without flying way he/she always does. Where I live is very cold tonight it will be 20 degress. Next week there will be snow! Which will have the birdies completly covered if I dont dontdo something. BTW i think my feathered friends have been hanging out back there going on two weeks. Any help I will take!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Leave them be, the more you mess with them, the more you mess up the chances. cold is no big deal to wild Pigeons, or any for that matter. Dave


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Unregistered said:


> Someone pleass help! On Sat 3-21-09 I went on my balconey and a pigeon flew out from the corner! As I looked closer I found two eggs in a small empty flower pot. WHAT do I DO? So far I have put out a few seeds, bread crumbs. Tonight 3-24-09 I put out water. While the birs is letting me get closer without flying way he/she always does. Where I live is very cold tonight it will be 20 degress. Next week there will be snow! Which will have the birdies completly covered if I dont dontdo something. BTW i think my feathered friends have been hanging out back there going on two weeks. Any help I will take!


Thank you for your care and concern over these birds.

While cold is not a big deal, wind/rain and snow will be a big deal. If you could shelter them from wind and rain, and snow that would be greatly appreciated. Can you put a cover over their nesting area and protect them from the elements?

Do provide them a little corn and seed as well as water, just enough that there aren't any leftovers each day, as that would attract intruders as well as unwanted observers/predators of all kinds.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

thank you so much you guys. I am the one who started this post. Somehow I came in as unregistered. Right now she/he planted themselves in a flower pot with very little nest type stuff in it. I dont know how to post pics but I can if the site will let me. I moved a small childs table over the nesting area. I was wondering should I put a blanket over the table with a hole in it for the pigeon pair to get in and out of it. I am in the Rochester NY area (greece) would love help from the people who know about this best.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

That table will help alot...not sure I would add a blanket but if there was a way to shelter one or two sides that would keep rain and the elements from being blown in...even a sheet of cardboard propped next to it. Then the better you are able to leave them alone the better. If it looks like just one parent, then you might need to have the seed and water near the nest so Mom can eat and hop right back on the eggs. Everything else should just follow its natural course...a couple weeks down the road and within a 24 hour period, both eggs should hatch and you will see and hear the little ones as Mom feeds them. Just keep watch that there are no problems...put the babies back in the nest if they flop out, post immediately if a parent is not on the babies for any length of time..etc...and post any more questions you might have.

Thanks for taking the time and making the effort for this bird...


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so I found the pigeon eggs on 3-21-09 a week tomorrow. How long before baby birds hatch? And at what point do I get rid of the eggs if they don't hatch? YES, I am still worried as in Rochester NY it is still very cold, going down to 20-35 degrees at night, days barely above 40-50 degrees. (am I sounding like a mother hen?) I cant tell if there is a mom and a dad,(most pigeon look alike to me) but from my readings they are suppose to be a mating pair. I have left seeds, and water out for her(them?). So they dont have to go far. I have even been allowed to look on closer, for longer periods of time, and take pics. Not too skitish of me anymore.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> Ok so I found the pigeon eggs on 3-21-09 a week tomorrow. How long before baby birds hatch? And at what point do I get rid of the eggs if they don't hatch? YES, I am still worried as in Rochester NY it is still very cold, going down to 20-35 degrees at night, days barely above 40-50 degrees. (am I sounding like a mother hen?) I cant tell if there is a mom and a dad,(most pigeon look alike to me) but from my readings they are suppose to be a mating pair. I have left seeds, and water out for her(them?). So they dont have to go far. I have even been allowed to look on closer, for longer periods of time, and take pics. Not too skitish of me anymore.


If one of the parents is sitting on the eggs all the time, there's a good chance they'll hatch. Should hatch about 18 or 19 days AFTER they are laid........so by at least the 9th of March, but maybe a day or so earlier. 
Just so you might be able to distinguish....MOM usually sits during the night and in the morning. DAD will take over around 1100ish or so and sit until around 400ish.....that's not set in stone of course, but it's close......


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> If one of the parents is sitting on the eggs all the time, there's a good chance they'll hatch. Should hatch about 18 or 19 days AFTER they are laid........so by at least the 9th of March, but maybe a day or so earlier.
> Just so you might be able to distinguish....MOM usually sits during the night and in the morning. DAD will take over around 1100ish or so and sit until around 400ish.....that's not set in stone of course, but it's close......


Thank you so much for the info. I am learning so much. I can't help it I now HAVE to look on the in betwwen time to see if i see a differance.


----------



## wolfwood (Jan 26, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Should hatch about 18 or 19 days AFTER they are laid........so by at least the 9th of *March*....


You meant *April*, right? Or did VA _REALLY_ switch it's clocks???


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

YOu all are killing me! I love ya MAN!


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

LOVEBIRDS I love your website. While at first i thought it would held me figure out Hens and Cocks (never knew the proper names) I was wrong. So what are the proper names for baby pigeon?


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

ok, so a few days after I found the pigeon eggs I did place a small cover over the table to protect every one from the rain. well the last week we had very cold temps and three night ago snow! Well as it got colder and to prepare for the snow I place a larger blacket over the one I had before to totally cover the nesting spot. Well not so easy for the pegion parents to fly away coming from under the blanketed table is not easy. The first of me shovleing the balcony they flew away, then got use to it. I guess they understood I was helping them out they even looked at me as I placed the seeds and water under the blanket covered table without flinching. We had cold weather here snice Sunday (below freezing and wind chills). I am happy to report that today I saw two little baby pigeons! I think they did hatch yesterday but I would not investigate too close as it was so cold, I just wanted mom and dad to do their job and keep little ones warm. I want to thank everyone for your help with this situation. I know have a few more questions. How long before everyone happily flies away? And what is the likelyhood mom and dad will come back again next year? I heard somewhere that most birds lay eggs in the same place every year. Not sure if i want to do this again next year, even though so far it has been a fun learning experince.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

In about four weeks the babies should be flying. But the parents might start courting and trying to lay eggs before that, in a bout 2-3 weeks.
You can discourage that by removing all warm, cozy nesting places and if they start bringing in nesting material remove it every time, they will get the point.
Thank you for allowing the couple to call your balcony home to raise their babies.

Reti


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> ok, so a few days after I found the pigeon eggs I did place a small cover over the table to protect every one from the rain. well the last week we had very cold temps and three night ago snow! Well as it got colder and to prepare for the snow I place a larger blacket over the one I had before to totally cover the nesting spot. Well not so easy for the pegion parents to fly away coming from under the blanketed table is not easy. The first of me shovleing the balcony they flew away, then got use to it. I guess they understood I was helping them out they even looked at me as I placed the seeds and water under the blanket covered table without flinching. We had cold weather here snice Sunday (below freezing and wind chills). I am happy to report that today I saw two little baby pigeons! I think they did hatch yesterday but I would not investigate too close as it was so cold, I just wanted mom and dad to do their job and keep little ones warm. I want to thank everyone for your help with this situation. I know have a few more questions. How long before everyone happily flies away? And what is the likelyhood mom and dad will come back again next year? I heard somewhere that most birds lay eggs in the same place every year. Not sure if i want to do this again next year, even though so far it has been a fun learning experince.


Oh goodness.......somehow I missed this thread after I posted to it.......LOL
Sorry bout' that.
So, you've got two babies on your balcony now! That's great. You are right not to disturb them too much. Baby pigeons are sat on by Mom and Dad 24/7 for the first 8 days or so. If you're keeping them supplied with food and water, they have no reason to leave the nest. Everything should be fine. At about 12 days or so of age, you may notice both parents gone at times during the day. Don't panic.......that's normal. The older the babies get, the longer they will be left alone.........Good luck and keep us posted on what goes on.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone it is me again! I don't know how to post pics on here so I thought I would give you all a link to my facebook page where I posted the pics. The first pic is when I found the eggs on on the 21st of March and the last on the day after I think they were hatched April 9th. That is the only day mom and dad refused to leave the nest to let me look when I got close, and the ONLY day I did not look into the flower pot. I will add pics to Facebook as I get them.
Again, a million thank you's to all of you who helped me with this. Will keep you posted.


Show people this album by sending them this public link:
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=84554&id=711180587&l=0b0a69fb25Advertise


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

um need some help again. The baby birds are ten days old today and I am wondering what I should do. I have not seen mom or dad sitting on my young lightly feathers friends at all today. The weather is a bit warmer so not too worried as I heard them early this morning. (is it mom or dad that makes the loudest sounds) At what point if I dont see parents should I worry? Is it ok for the parents to be gone for hours at a time. My next concern is all the poop in the flower pot. Mom pigeon felt that my flower pot was a good nesting spot. Now it stinks! REAL BAD! The pot has about two inches of poop in it. Should I put on some gloves, take the babies out, dump out the poop, put the babies back in, and let it start all over? Just worried about the health and saftey on the little ones. (both babies have eyes open and seem alert). Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> um need some help again. The baby birds are ten days old today and I am wondering what I should do. I have not seen mom or dad sitting on my young lightly feathers friends at all today. The weather is a bit warmer so not too worried as I heard them early this morning. (is it mom or dad that makes the loudest sounds) At what point if I dont see parents should I worry? Is it ok for the parents to be gone for hours at a time. My next concern is all the poop in the flower pot. Mom pigeon felt that my flower pot was a good nesting spot. Now it stinks! REAL BAD! The pot has about two inches of poop in it. Should I put on some gloves, take the babies out, dump out the poop, put the babies back in, and let it start all over? Just worried about the health and saftey on the little ones. (both babies have eyes open and seem alert). Thanks again for the help.



It is normal for the parents to leave the babies alone at this age SOME of the time. As long as the babies are being fed, then they should be ok. 
As far as the poop.......it's not going to hurt the babies. I wouldn't worry about trying to clean it just yet. MAYBE in another week, but we'll see how it goes till then. Sounds like things are progressing just the way they should.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just tried to look at pictures on Facebook, but didn't see any? I don't really know much about Facebook. We would LOVE to see pictures of the babies. It's pretty easy to start an album here on this site.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> Hi everyone it is me again! I don't know how to post pics on here so I thought I would give you all a link to my facebook page where I posted the pics. The first pic is when I found the eggs on on the 21st of March and the last on the day after I think they were hatched April 9th. That is the only day mom and dad refused to leave the nest to let me look when I got close, and the ONLY day I did not look into the flower pot. I will add pics to Facebook as I get them.
> Again, a million thank you's to all of you who helped me with this. Will keep you posted.
> 
> 
> ...


I just had a look at your album. The albums are sort of weird because the pictures are loaded from last to first, instead of first to last. No way to change the order that I know of. Anyway.........I did see the pictures, and it seems you've done a terrific job of keeping the birds covered during bad weather and they've excepted it all just fine. That's great. The babies look like they're doing good to me. Good job!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's the link to your album

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=607


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I would think that the flower pot is going to become a little crowded at some point and make it hard for the parents to feed the babies. They should be ok for a few more days, but I think we need to start thinking about a way to re-arrange the nesting area. 
Let's put our thinking caps on members.........


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes very crowed Right now. One baby seems to be much better than the other. I can upload more pics so you can see. the last couple of days and today. BTW I found another pigeon pair leaving nesting supplies. I dont think I can do this with a bunch of birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> Yes very crowed Right now. One baby seems to be much better than the other. I can upload more pics so you can see. the last couple of days and today. BTW I found another pigeon pair leaving nesting supplies. I dont think I can do this with a bunch of birds.


Remove the nesting materials as they bring it to the balconey. You are right.....you don't want to start running a pigeon motel there. Best to stop it before it gets started.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

I just posted five more pics. I took them yesterday and today. They give you a better idea of size and who is doing what. I included a pic of the empty but dirt filled flower pot. May I can move the family in there. I can also just buy a big plastic tote on put them in there. My major concern? Will mom and dad birdie not take care of baby birds if they smell me on the babies? I do have gloves.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> I just posted five more pics. I took them yesterday and today. They give you a better idea of size and who is doing what. I included a pic of the empty but dirt filled flower pot. May I can move the family in there. I can also just buy a big plastic tote on put them in there. My major concern? Will mom and dad birdie not take care of baby birds if they smell me on the babies? I do have gloves.


Oh wow........didn't realize they were this big already! LOL
Ummm...........
Well, YOUR smell on the babies isn't going to make a difference. That's an old wives tale. I'm thinking of you could turn the pot over on it's side, put some bricks or rocks or something to keep it from rolling away or around, that the babies would still be inside their original container, but be able to come out when they are fed. They're about what..two weeks old now? At that age, a little change in the nesting area shouldn't make any difference to the parents. Now, if you moved them to a completely different spot, it would probably confuse them.........but to just leave them where they are but re-arrange things to give them a bit more room, I don't think would hurt anything at this point. 
I can't believe that no one else is weighing in on this..........


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

The babies are 13 days old. Yes I am keeping a calender, I noticed from other threads age is really important.. And You have been on point to the day with all your info for me. I am going to PM you with my phone number. Thank you Lovebirds. Yes I thought more people would be chatty on this, But your help means the world to me.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Maybe it's because we all know Renee is a pro and has it handled


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Maybe it's because we all know Renee is a pro and has it handled


aaaaaawwwwww I sooo feel the love. You all are a great group of people


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Maybe it's because we all know Renee is a pro and has it handled


Thanks Becky for your kind words........however........that's NOT what I was after with the PM I sent.............I was looking more for some thoughts on re-arranging the nest area to make the babies more comfortable. 
Anyone else? I'm finding it really hard to believe that no one else has had anything to say. ESPECIALLY since I don't deal with ferals.........
I know that in my loft, I have moved babies, parents, nest....the whole works twice to a completely different location and it worked both times, but I think it was because the birds had been around for so long, that they were just comfortable with whatever "Mom" wanted to do.........doesn't always work out that way, in fact, it don't USUALLY work out that way. 
I don't want eros to do something that I told her to do and it not turn out like I think it will.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think turning the pot over on it's side is a great idea, put some pine needles or hay in the bottom, a few bricks on the side so it does'nt roll and a brick in the front so they can hop on it when they want to get fed....sounds good to me, and cozy.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I plan to let the babies hang out as they are for till Fri. morning, as it is still a bit cold up here in the north still going down a little below 40 degrees some nights.. Fri and Sat heat wave and in the Highs 70 low 80's so I think they well need the breathing room. Is it best that I do this in the morning as I found when I mess with them in the night mom and/or dad seem to be flying blind. I have a new question for you all. They seem to make a very loud throaty noise. For the the last few years I thought it was the people in the apartment next to enjoying pleasures of the flesh(because of the deep moans) Well last year, to my surpise I find out it was a pigeon! Little did I know they were casing the joint to make a love shack. So, is it the male or female that makes this noise? (I did see one do it this morning) And does it get worse (louder, more often) when in heat or mating? ANd yes it is getting real loud. They are just outside my bedroom against the wall were the head of my bed is. p.s. I have had to knock on the wall to hush them up a few times. lol


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

ok so I go outside today to start changing over the nesting area. What did I find? Another nest! It is offical, I am running a pigion motel!. It is very, very close to the flower pot. Is it safe to assume that it is the same mating pair ready to lay more eggs, but cant cause the babies are taking up to much room. I was thinking of just using the new nesting house as an addition to the tilted over flower pot. Posting pics soon.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> ok so I go outside today to start changing over the nesting area. What did I find? Another nest! It is offical, I am running a pigion motel!. It is very, very close to the flower pot. Is it safe to assume that it is the same mating pair ready to lay more eggs, but cant cause the babies are taking up to much room. I was thinking of just using the new nesting house as an addition to the tilted over flower pot. Posting pics soon.


I don't have much time.........on my way out.......if you don't want more babies, then plan to do something with the eggs once they are laid. I'm pretty sure it's the same pair. They don't like to share their space. LOL
You could take an egg, one at a time and boil it, then put it back when it cools and do the other one. They'll continue to sit, but there won't be any more babies. Of course, that's up to you.............


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

ok at about 5 pm today we change the nesting area. Went out came home it is now 11:07 and i see no pigeon parents. I am hoping to hear the loud noises in the morning to confirm that parents did not abandon the babies. Just in case is is there anybody in the Rochester NY area that can get the babies. After all I did to give them a fighting chance I hope I did not screw things up. Will post pics in the morning they are good ones.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

It is offical, I am running a pigeon motel. They laid two more eggs on the balcony! This is going to be a fun summer.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> It is offical, I am running a pigeon motel. They laid two more eggs on the balcony! This is going to be a fun summer.


Well, I'm only going to say this one more time and I promise I won't harp on it. If you are ok with having your balcony taken over by pigeons and your neighbors aren't going to have a problem, and the landlord won't care, then go for it I guess. 
But..........my guess is, that in the not too distant future, you'll be here asking how to make the pigeons move on to another place. Either you'll become tired of the mess or the neighbors will start complaining or the landlord will insist that you get rid of the pigeons immediately.......and then what? 
If you think that there will always be just these two adults and their two babies, think again. Pigeons are flock birds. And it is inevitable that eventually, other pigeons are going to start hanging around.
When the landlord calls the pest company to come poison them, then what? 
All I'm saying is think about what your doing and think about the future........we all know baby pigeons are cute and adorable.........but they DO grow up to be adult pigeons and take mates and make more babies, etc............
Don't get yourself in trouble OR cause pain and heartache for the pigeons. If you will let them wean these babies they have now, take the eggs away and get rid of the nest, eventually, they'll get the message and will go somewhere else.
It's up to you...............do what you think is best.............
Not trying to be harsh.......just realistic.........


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, I'm only going to say this one more time and I promise I won't harp on it. If you are ok with having your balcony taken over by pigeons and your neighbors aren't going to have a problem, and the landlord won't care, then go for it I guess.
> But..........my guess is, that in the not too distant future, you'll be here asking how to make the pigeons move on to another place. Either you'll become tired of the mess or the neighbors will start complaining or the landlord will insist that you get rid of the pigeons immediately.......and then what?
> If you think that there will always be just these two adults and their two babies, think again. Pigeons are flock birds. And it is inevitable that eventually, other pigeons are going to start hanging around.
> When the landlord calls the pest company to come poison them, then what?
> ...


Love birds I am so very greatfull for your advice. When you said that pigeons dod not like to share thier space I did not think I would have extended families or that buddies would come and hang out with them. All the birds are safe the landlord will not call pest control and the neighbors will not be a problem. I thought I was watching close enough to make sure they laid no more eggs. I was gone one morning to late evening and there was my surprise. I don't have the heart to boil or let harm come to the eggs, but I plan to make things less comfy after these eggs are hatched. I am trying to find someone to maybe take the eggs out there now. If that can not happen, a few weeks after the eggs hatch can I just put fake eggs down? Or are the birds to smart for that? I figure I can trick them into sitting on the fake eggs until i get them to relocate. Please know I will treat the birds and eggs in the most humane way possible! It is my pet peeve to see people get animals (or in my case) and not treat them right. I belive that even the animal that stumbles into ones life should be treated with respect. I thank you for being up front and realistic. I would not be seeking help if I did not feel I can handle the truth. Because of the info you have been in the past I have made a calender to keep track of what should happen when. I will still keep you all posted and as always I thank all of you for your help.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so I have been getting rid of all nesting stuff the birds bring even got rid of an egg that was laid a few weeks ago. Today, to sick to go outside, what do I find this evening? Yep an egg. I am going to wait till egg two is laid and try to get rid of it again. I really do think it is one of the babies trying to make my home its home too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> Ok so I have been getting rid of all nesting stuff the birds bring even got rid of an egg that was laid a few weeks ago. Today, to sick to go outside, what do I find this evening? Yep an egg. I am going to wait till egg two is laid and try to get rid of it again. I really do think it is one of the babies trying to make my home its home too.


You have STUBBORN birds.........LOL.....just keep doing what you're doing. I've gone through "sort of" the same thing in my loft. Had a young pair of birds that wanted to nest in a corner, right under the window, which means they could get rained on AND right under the perches, which means they would get pooped on too.  Every morning, I clean up their "nest"......I haven't given them a nest bowl, and every day they build another one. I'm hoping that I eventually win this battle...........luckily, she hasn't laid any eggs yet.....


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, no second egg yet. Maybe this was the bird that layed one egg a few weeks ago? I am telling you it does not matter I get rid of everthing and while it is mean got rid of the eggs in front of them. The second egg should be layed about when? Cause I am really thinking I will be shooting the eggs, nest and all off the balcony. (i know that is mean but I tried being nice.) Unless there is someone in the Rochester area who wants the eggs or babies when they hatch you are more than welcome to come and get them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

eros_essence said:


> Well, no second egg yet. Maybe this was the bird that layed one egg a few weeks ago? I am telling you it does not matter I get rid of everthing and while it is mean got rid of the eggs in front of them. The second egg should be layed about when? Cause I am really thinking I will be shooting the eggs, nest and all off the balcony. (i know that is mean but I tried being nice.) Unless there is someone in the Rochester area who wants the eggs or babies when they hatch you are more than welcome to come and get them.


If that was the first egg, then the second won't be laid until tomorrow. How big is your balcony? Can you put something out there that might scare them, like a fake owl or something? They sure are persistent.


----------



## eros_essence (Mar 25, 2009)

FYI  2:15 pm July 4th second egg appeared. This is the craziest thing ever in my life I have been involved with AND it was not even my choose!


----------

